# Damn straight..........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Staten Island Yankees respond to ?Blue Lives Matter Day? controversy


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Someone is always offended, but screw them.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeez. Whining seems to have become completely acceptable nowadays. Is that because it works?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It seems that the only lives that matter are the ones that depend on the nanny state for their bread and butter. If I got that wrong, please enlighten me.

GW


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Blue lives matter


pants up!!! Dont loot!!!!


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

goldwing said:


> It seems that the only lives that matter are the ones that depend on the nanny state for their bread and butter. If I got that wrong, please enlighten me.
> 
> GW


You got that one right. I knew I hung around long enough we would agree on a post.

Liberals know how to destroy people by keeping them complacent.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

bluedog46 said:


> You got that one right. I knew I hung around long enough we would agree on a post.
> 
> Liberals know how to destroy people by keeping them complacent.


Even a clock that is stopped is right twice a day!

GW


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

goldwing said:


> Even a clock that is stopped is right twice a day!
> 
> GW


I use that one in addition to even the slowest polar bear will occasionally catch a fish.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

goldwing said:


> It seems that the only lives that matter are the ones that depend on the nanny state for their bread and butter. If I got that wrong, please enlighten me.
> 
> GW


 That's blacks who depend on the nanny state for their alcohol and crack. Do the dealers on the street corners take SNAP cards yet? O'bummer could sign an executive order declaring it legal, that'd be good for hundreds of thousands of Democratic votes.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

shootbrownelk said:


> That's blacks who depend on the nanny state for their alcohol and crack. Do the dealers on the street corners take SNAP cards yet? O'bummer could sign an executive order declaring it legal, that'd be good for hundreds of thousands of Democratic votes.


Its more than just blacks. Lots of other groups including whites as well, but it would not surprise me if obama did use and EO and liberals still defend him saying " its good for commerce" its amazing how democrats pander for votes with the money of taxpayers who wont vote for them.

Many drug dealers supposedly will exchange "products" for those cards at a percent of the dollar. I know a girl that works at the office that handles that stuff in jersey. i forget what its called there, but she said people call them all the time "Some one sold me a card that does not work" or "I sold my card, but need my stamps so I need you to cancel it before they use it and give me a new one"


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

goldwing said:


> Even a clock that is stopped is right twice a day!
> 
> GW


and a Glock that is stopped, although nice, will wind up on Ebay..... [ or gunbroker...]


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess that we all need to wake up and grasp the real message behind "Black Lives Matter".........namely ONLY Black Lives Matter. The rest of us are here only to pick up the tab.


----------

